# My *tiny* MAC Collection- E/S updated



## Crazy Girly (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey guys!!

I know my collection is very tiny,but I'd like to share it with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













E/S:
Bagatelle,Honey Lust,D'Bohemia,Swish,Sketch

Pigments:
Golden Olive,Naked,Copper Sparkle,Kitschmas





Lust and Dreamy





Mascara X,Zoom Lash

Powerpoints : Engraved,Forever Green,Gilded White,Permaplum





Swimming,Humid,Cranberry,Mythology (clockwise)





Tilt & Steamy





L/S in Cockatease and Lip Conditioner in Clear


----------



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

I started out with just two lipsticks a few years ago!

I see you have one month and one week until prom night, what are your colors?

Also what is that in the first picture between Permaplum and Steamy?


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_I started out with just two lipsticks a few years ago!

I see you have one month and one week until prom night, what are your colors?

Also what is that in the first picture between Permaplum and Steamy?_

 
I have no idea,what im gonno do on my prom night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: ...

That's the Eye Brow Set in Clear between Permaplum and Steamy


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 8, 2005)

my first MAC product was my fav lipglass PRRR - now i own over 180 products!


----------



## Lollie (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Crazy Girl, you gotta start somewhere! I think my collection is very comparable to yours ;-)
Sometimes I'm a bit overwhelmed by the collections of others, but within a few years we might be able to 'compete' with them *haha*!


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 24, 2005)

gorgeous collection.. mines small as well.. but i have a bunch of stuff ordered (it starts off small.. and turns into sheer havoc! ) i love your e/s colors..like i said.. gorgeous collection


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 24, 2005)

man...you just seriously created a serious lemming for mythology....what a gorgeous color!!
Great collection, it isnt always about quantity its about quality


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 24, 2005)

It's a smalll collection but you have some great colors.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 28, 2005)

thx ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got some new stuff:

Lipgelée lilacrush and Saplicious
Studio Fix NC 30
Teddy Eye Kohl
Lustre Glass Garden
Shroom Refill

And some Pigmentsamples: Maroon,Coco Beach,All Girl and Melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Birthday comong up and on my "wishlist" are only MAC stuff and Diorshow


----------



## Crazy Girly (Sep 17, 2005)

Here is a pic with all of my MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( but more is coming soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

